# prescription glasses for biking



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

does anyone have any recommendations on prescription frames for mountain biking? I've been just using my crappy spare pair of glasses, but they don't stay on very well on rough trails and don't offer much protection from debris.

I have to wear glasses. I have a contacts prescription, but they irritate my eyes so i rarely ever get contacts. astigmatism sucks.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been struggling with the same issues, hopefully someone will chime in with a good answer


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

i went to my local walmart and got liberty sport prescription sunglasses. has been really holding up well and has never fallen off while riding, it's been 8 months.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

What was the cost of the frames? My biggest problem with sunglasses is that i have really thick lenses because of my astigmatism. Most frames won't work or look right with my lenses.

--
Stephen


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Not cheap, but this is what I would ge
Oakley Prescription Lenses | Oakley.com


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I recommend Smith Optics. They're based in Salt Lake and have a great warranty/return policy.


----------



## jeronimus (Nov 5, 2011)

I just went to Walmart and saw those Liberty glasses. They look decent for the price, so I'll be getting them soon. Sure Oakley's and other high end brands are fine, but such a rip off since you're pretty much paying for the brand. Im an aggressive rider and dont really care about about anything other than functionality. I like how some people look good on the mountain with their fancy gear, and can't even climb or ride worth crap.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Try Zenni Optical prescription goggle frames, they have a huge selection of frames and many lens options.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

jeronimus said:


> Sure Oakley's and other high end brands are fine, but such a rip off since you're pretty much paying for the brand.


That is not, necessarily, always the case. In respect to Smith Optics, you're paying for a lifetime warranty and high quality materials (all lenses are not created equal). Also, they have a replacement policy that allows you to send in an old pair and purchase a new pair for 60% off MSRP. Lastly, Smith (and Oakley) are American owned companies.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a pair of oakleys that I bought through their military discount program. Basically 60% off retail. They will do rx lenses. If you know someone in the military or maybe even law enforcement then ask them to buy you a pair. Well worth the money when you just pay wholesale.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*Rec Spec Bikers*

Don't know the price, my insurance paid for 'em. I have the matte black. They are flexible,
and fit close to your face. I wear them for road, and MTB. Great for biking and everyday wear.

Rec Specs Biker Sunglasses


----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Try Zenni Optical prescription goggle frames, they have a huge selection of frames and many lens options.


Ill second zenni. They are pretty decent for a cheap pair (less than 20 bucks). However the other guys are right, we are way better off to get the higher quality glasses that are from US companies. Dollars dont stay at home when we shop Walmart (or zenni for that matter)


----------



## jeronimus (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree on made in the US. But I'd buy it if it makes sense, price-wise. I'd rather splurge on parts for my bike, or maybe save for another bike. The $60 Walmart glasses work for my 2x a week trail riding.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I got a pair of Serengeti Summits from an independent eye doctor. They've been great - good wrap around, works well with a somewhat heavy astigmatism prescription. Look decent enough and stay in place riding rough terrain.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually just went through this when I broke my costco glasses.

Framesdirect.com has one or two oakley frames 'on sale' they will make with rx lenses and ship for under$250 (if you choose a clear lens) , they will make ti ray ban aviators with polycarbonate lenses for around 180 ...

I wound up going with 39dollarglasses.com, ordered two pairs of made in the usa ti framed rx glasses (one with my choice of sunglass lens, lots of customizable different lens options) both lenses were scratch/glare resistant polycarbonate and I just typed in my rx and that was that. Total for two pairs shipped was ~$180! Took about 8 working days to make and ship.

Haven't received em yet so will post pics when I do 
I can post links too when I get on my cpu and off my phone.


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

Oakley, expensive but worth the cost. Some frames have a max strenght perscription they can hold. I have the flak jackets and at the max end of the rx lense it can hold. My doc said the frames that go around the entire lense dont have those stipulations.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I usually get mine here:

Buy Prescription Eyeglasses Online | Mens Womens Fashion | EyeBuyDirect.com

Zenni Optical is also OK I've also ordered from them but eyebuydirect has faster shipping.


----------



## nwmtbiker (Nov 1, 2011)

What about sweat? I have ridden with all kinds of eye wear (Tag Huer, Oakley, RayBan, Costco, Walmart) and they all fog out. I want a progressive lense in a frame/configuration that has optimum ventilation. 

Anybody have a suggestion for that?


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Have used Smith and Oakley. Loved both. Both fogged. Never was an insurmountable issue. Last year my prescription got too thick for those brands to accommodate. Got hooked in to some Ray Bans. Just plain garden variety Ray Bans. Like the former wayfarer, but the new version. They are made of this great non-slip material. They don't fog and they don't slowly slide down my nose, even with my heavy lenses. They are awesome more than words can express. I will be using them from now on. Knock on wood.....


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

First off, you want SPORT frames. I wear mine biking, skiing and driving, My Costa del mar shades never fall off. 
As far as sweat goes, I live in Tucson and it's not a problem here, with the shades. Now the rest of your body here in summer...


----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)

I have these, made by Liberty, called the biker. The have a non-slip rubber coating on the bridge/nose piece and at the rear on the temple tips. They stay on very well and I use them when on my bicycles and my motorcycles.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Nike 7060 (actually brought my full face helmet into the optical to try this frame on) with polycarbonate Drivewear lenses with backside anti-reflection coating. I haven't actually been on a trail with them yet but so far, I'm VERY impressed with the lenses. I've had 6 different Oakleys (9 lens colors), two Nikes (3 lens colors), regular brown Transition lenses, polarized yellow (shooting/hunting) lenses, clear anti-reflection lenses, clear non-AR lenses and brown polarized sunglasses; I don't think any of these will be even close to the visual quality of the Drivewear.

One question mark (which won't get clarified until I can actually ride with them) is how they're going to handle woodsy/shadowy areas while still having sunlight coming through the leaves/branches/etc (i.e. are they going to be too dark for those situations).

P.S. I added the links


----------



## spiffy78 (Jul 30, 2011)

Rudy Project products have been working great for me. Worth a look for sure.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I second Oakleys. I have a set of their frames for clear lenses and wear them riding. They stay in place better than normal glasses because instead of sitting on top of your ear they hug the side of your head. I've never had an issue with them moving, even during falls.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Just because it hasn't been said, yet, a LOT of the price of the high-end glasses are due to the lens quality (said already) but primarily in the Polarization of their sunglass lenses. Maui Jims, Oakley, Smith, etc. have very, very good Polarized lenses. This is what you are paying for... their Polarized technology made into prescription lenses. 

If you think about it, they mass-produce their non-scrip lenses and they compose about 70% of the total cost of their glasses. Then, when you ask them to produce a similar lens based on a limited number of prescription needs, the price goes thru the roof. My Maui Jims were something like $400. That is freaking ridiculous. But, I do a ton of fly fishing and good polarized lenses are very important to me and my insurance paid for a large chunk of that $400. 

For Mtn Bking, your best off trying to find a pair of sport frames and just having them made with clear or yellow lenses in your script. you can always add one of those elastic bands to them if the slip around a little bit. I cannot see the need for high-end polarized lenses for mtn biking. Just my $0.02


----------



## crippledmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

I own a pair of Adidas Evil Eye Pro and I they do a really good job. The lens are easy to swap out. I'm blind so I needed a prescription insert and this is what my local vision shop said to give a try.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

It can be hard to balance wanting good prescription sports glasses with the bells and whistles against the cost. But I figured they could also be ok 'driving glasses' and backups to my regular glasses, as well as my shooting glasses so it helped in swallowing the cost. So I chose Panoptx Sevens. They are a little like goggles, in that they have that rubbery material around the inside, but they are shaped like regular glasses. And they don't fit really close to my face so they still vent ok. I like the extra protection from flying stuff, and there is nothing like being able to see really well when going fast. 

I got the full tilt; Crizal, Teflon, Transitions. My insurance picked up everything but those extras. My first commute to work in the dark was a revelation, as I have astigmatism and things go multi-image (one headlight looks like a 6 pointed star). So worth the money. With my designer regular glasses with all the goodies, and computer/reading glasses for work, the total was over 1300 bucks. Man I could get a really nice wheelset with that kind of money. {{Sigh}} 

Being able to look ahead and really see the stuff on the trail at a distance is priceless.


----------



## Optiwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

I wear Oakley myself. They seem to block the wind which keeps my eyes from tearing. I have clear lenses and tinted lenses. but i prefer not to wear polarized lenses while riding. I do wear polarized while driving but not while riding. While Oakley does make awesome Rx sunglasses it is limited on powers. Keep in mind a lot of cheap lenses will have a lot of peripheral distortion. Newer technology, digital processing does wonders at eliminating it. Oakley can also do higher rx's in their traditional frames with their sun lenses. RayBan does make Rx lenses for their sunglasses also as does Maui Jim. Liberty sports goggles/glasses are an inexpensive alternative.


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

drwx said:


> does anyone have any recommendations on prescription frames for mountain biking? I've been just using my crappy spare pair of glasses, but they don't stay on very well on rough trails and don't offer much protection from debris.
> 
> I have to wear glasses. I have a contacts prescription, but they irritate my eyes so i rarely ever get contacts. astigmatism sucks.


Been wearing prescription Oakley's for 15 years - best piece of bike gear I've ever purchased. No bike, suspension, tire, whatever has added as much value to my riding as a good set of glasses. My prescription is out of range of what Oakley normally sells but you can get stronger lenses from a good independent lab.

A couple years ago I tried some Liberty Sport glasses but they sucked. Were great at first but they fell apart quickly (the nose piece apparently disolves with sunscreen & sweat) and would fly off my face in a crash. And they weren't that much cheaper than Oakley's anyway.


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

Great post! I was wondering the same thing for glasses. How about progressive lenses for biking?


----------



## Optiwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

If your use to wearing progressive lenses why not as it would allow you to see any bar mounted electronics. It really depends on the individual and the Rx. If a normal progressive causes you problems you could use a short fit progressive that would allow you to push the progressive down lower and avoid a lot of distortion in the peripheral. And still be able to read or see something up close. I've made a lot of specialty glasses over the last 20 years. If you have specific questions on different lenses I am a Licensed optician and offer my 2 cents.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

i'm probably going to take the suggestion of zenni optical. they are cheap and get the job done. i have been in the habit of wearing my backup pair of glasses on the trail. my prescription has been stable for 2 years now, so i can probably get away with buying several pairs of cheapo glasses for things like grass cutting and bike riding.


----------



## TeamAlchemist (Dec 31, 2011)

I also have Rudy Projects. They have been to me as well.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

teamfour said:


> Great post! I was wondering the same thing for glasses. How about progressive lenses for biking?


Do you ride a lot of technical trails with obstacles? If so, I'd try to avoid the progressives. If you absolutely need a bifocal when out riding, consider getting a lined bifocal and setting it real low in the lens so it doesn't interfere with the impending rock ledge. It won't be the most functional but it'll be there to check the GPS, pull the thorn out of the tire, etc.

Steve


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got a pair of Rudy Project Rydons with progressive lenses. Have been riding with my regular progressive glasses for years. Progressive lenses are always expensive and the sunglasses cost no more than my regular glasses. I am farsighted. 
Only had the glasses 3 days and trying to get used to them. My regular glasses make things look slightly bigger than they really are, the Rudy's make things look huge. I guess it is because there is more curve to the glass. Wonder if anyone else has noticed this, and do you get used to it?


----------



## PinkFloyd (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you ride mostly in the sunshine or in woods that block out much of the light?

In the lower light conditions, you may want to take a look at prescription amber lense shooting glasses. I wear some inexpensive wrap-around shooters (non-prescription since I've had Lasix) for most of my riding and love em.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Zenni Optical FTW*



danguskhan said:


> Ill second zenni. They are pretty decent for a cheap pair (less than 20 bucks). However the other guys are right, we are way better off to get the higher quality glasses that are from US companies. Dollars dont stay at home when we shop Walmart (or zenni for that matter)


Take my advice, go to Zenni Optical , put the 50% yellow tint in one of the many sweet plastic frames, done.

My frames were 16 bucks!


----------



## INeedGears! (Jul 29, 2010)

rogbie said:


> I recommend Smith Optics. They're based in Salt Lake and have a great warranty/return policy.


Ketchum, ID. Great service, great product, great warranty


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Heres my 2 cents... Let me start off by saying I bought these with the idea of using them for a lot of different sports and activities. I MTB, road ride,kayak, fish and use them as safety glasses as well. I purchased Bolle Parole's for around $60. I paid around $20 for the prescription insert and had it filled through my insurance. The frames came with 3 sets of lenses and I added clear and polarized to them. My thought here is the insert is always protected. If the frames are damaged its $60 to replace them. When the lenses get scratched its $20 to replace them. I have 2 pairs using the oldest pair for kayaking/surf skiing as its done in saltwater along with fishing.
Of course if I lose them thats another story.......
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

From the NY Times:
"Most optical stores have a huge markup on frames, in the range of 50 percent to 100 percent....
...the frames carry fat profit margins, the real money for the retailer is in the lenses. There the markup can be three to seven times the wholesale price."

Source: Do-It-Yourself Eyeglass Shopping on the Internet - New York Times

Good info here too: Online Eyeglasses: How it works. | GlassyEyes


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dopey me. Posted almost exactly the same thing three weeks later.


----------



## elvinomarin (Jul 16, 2011)

go for Rudy Project, there are a lot of choices sport glasses with clip on prescription.

I'm using Rudy Project Swifty with clip on prescription, and I love this...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear Wiley X Bricks. A pair with clear lenses at night and I have grey polarized for daylight rides. They stay put great. 
The clear ones were 177 complete in my prescription and the dark ones were around 300. 
Prescription Safety Glasses | Prescription Safety Eyewear | Bifocal Safety Glasses | Rx Safety
I got them here.


----------



## Revmoto (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm an Optician so hopefully I can help you guys out. The best solution for anyone is to find an active pair of sunglasses frames since those are light and hold onto your face. They can all be Rx'd at a local Optometrists office. I don't suggest ordering frames online as a few measurements are needed to be taken before cutting lenses that aren't taken into account online. 

For those of you with with a high RX I suggest a higher index and smaller lens to cut down on lens thickness. This varies on whether or not you are plus or minus. Also I can't stress this enough but purchase at least a poly-carbonate lens material for safety as it is durable and shatters for less than plastic CR-39. 

Now on the subject of tint. I am in the process of experimenting with colors as I just got into mountain biking so my input on this is limited. Top three colors are grey, yellow, and amber. Tint percentage varies greatly on location and brightness. This is where transitions work perfect as they can be clear when not activated and have a moderate tint when activated. They also have an active transition which has a slight tint when not activated and a dark tint when exposed to UV light. Transitions are great for somebody who rides through both shaded areas and non shaded areas during a ride. 

Frames vary from person to person and you should always consult your optician before purchasing a frame to be RX'd.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

Dms1818 said:


> Don't know the price, my insurance paid for 'em. I have the matte black. They are flexible,
> and fit close to your face. I wear them for road, and MTB. Great for biking and everyday wear.
> 
> Rec Specs Biker Sunglasses


lol I bought my M frame "array" (aka 3 lenses one frame in a case) from a military guy for much less... still had the sticker from the PX for $170 on it when I got it...

sorry not much help as i've been in contacts for nearly 2/3s of my life now... but I have had good experiance with zenni optical so I wouldn't hessitate to try them out


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that if you can wear contact lenses, they are the way to go. I am extremely nearsignted and and it is so nice to not have to wear coke bottle lenses. I should have bifocals, but if I can't read while biking, I don't really care. I can still read my computer OK.

They are cheap enough now that even if you get them only for biking it will still be an inexpensive solution. Even contacts that correct for astigmatism aren't that expensive. I get the 30-day-wear disposables, approved for overnight wear, but rarely actually wear them while sleeping on the recomendation of several optometrists. Very comfortable, no adjustment period for me. After a few secons you can't even feel them. 

The exam costs a little more, but if you pay for a contact lens exam, they write you a prescription glasses as well.


----------



## dorkboy (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been in the same boat as well. Then the other day, I thought I should try my work safety rx glasses. 
After a 3 hour ride yesterday, I know what works for me. The UVEX Genesis with rx Carrier. They aren't super cool, but super cheap and comfortable. So I am going to check out the Genesis X2 and XC for riding. 

Cheers.


----------



## btx (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone happen to try he Bolle Vortex? I can get them for about 200 thru insurance and they will work with my mega huge prescription.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Rudy Project Horus.. I had those before lasix.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

btx said:


> Anyone happen to try he Bolle Vortex? I can get them for about 200 thru insurance and they will work with my mega huge prescription.


Do the prescription lenses snap into the outer shield on those? If it's like that, I had an earlier version of those and liked them very much.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks everyone for this thread!

i've just ordered some cheapies from Zenni Optical, i'll try them out before i drop $500 on some oakleys LOL

would be nice to ditch the contacts!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Bicycle Glasses Prescription Cycling Eyewear Oakley Sunglasses Rudy Project : Bicyclerx.com

My heavy prescription (-7.25 for both eyes).... severely limits my choices


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

During my motorcycling days, I had sports shades with a prescription adapter. I also used it in other sports that I was into. You can check it out at w-w-w.kontrolsports.com/style_collection This forum site won't allow me to post links yet. Kontrol products are affordable.

I am not sure how to get these here in the US yet but I think they have an ebay store. Look for it in their website. They have a cool animation too on how the prescription adapter works.

I hope this helps.


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Great post, I was just at my eye doctor yesterday and the only choices they had for sunglasses either looked like a motorcycle cop or Roy Orbison. Now I have lots of choices to search thru, thanks.


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

I too am part of the Oakley band wagon and rock prescription fitted jawbones. 

I bit the bullet and got a prescription put on a pair of transition lenses. Mind you they set me back a mint - almost 3x the cost of the frames! 

But if you're as blind as a bat like me, they were totally worth it. They turned into my everyday pair (I'm a school teacher so wearing em to work isn't that big a deal). 

PS - I also tie a bandana over the glasses as a second measure so the glasses don't move around. It also doubles to keep my helmet relatively clean off all the sweat while riding.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

I went with the Oakley Jawbones as well, but wound up buying just the frame from a dealer on ebay for cheap, and then got the lenses from my eye doctor. Best investment I've made. They have no issues falling off, only get a little annoying at times with fogging up in the cold but there are plenty of remedies for that.


----------



## pat656 (Oct 1, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread but I'll say Rudy Project. They have awesome frames and cool lenses. I have the Rydons with two sets of lenses, a racing red for road riding, and a photochromatic clear for mountain biking. They are very durable, light, and comfortable. Probably have to order through your local dealer/optometrist but support local business!!

Patrick


----------



## Riled (May 1, 2012)

*High Dollar, but Rudy Projects can be great no-compromise*

They have about 8 frame styles that they can make wrap-around prescription lenses for. They have limits as far as correction strength, colors, etc, but they aren't as limited as you may think.

If they can cover your needs, and you have the money, they're about as good as it gets for cycling prescription options. Also, if you have a good Health Savings Account, it should be an allowed medical expense; that's how I got mine.

I tried two or three different insert systems, but nothing compares to a real wrap-around prescription. I like them so much, I'm getting a second set of prescrition lenses (they're interchangable). I already have polarized brown/amber with mirroring, but now I'm getting clear with grey transitions lenses. Should cover me in all lighting conditions, including night riding.


----------



## spill (Sep 25, 2005)

I've had a set of Smith baseline squares that I've really liked for a number of years now. Had an issue with an abrasion in one eye, so I need keep my contacts out for awhile. Smith doesn't appear to sell the lenses on their site. Is this just something I'd hit a local optometrist (Austin) about?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

spill said:


> I've had a set of Smith baseline squares that I've really liked for a number of years now. Had an issue with an abrasion in one eye, so I need keep my contacts out for awhile. Smith doesn't appear to sell the lenses on their site. Is this just something I'd hit a local optometrist (Austin) about?


Smith Optics Sunglasses

Try these guys. I see Smith in the menu. I get my Wiley Xs from them.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought my titanium frame plastic lens prescription glasses at Walmart. They're light, almost indestructible, and with my helmet strap probably helping I've never had a problem. A lot of that may be because of the light weight. I thought the name of the frame was in itsy bitsy print but when I looked with a magnifying glass it said "frame China" - what the hell, that's Walmart for you.


----------



## snaqtime (Sep 6, 2009)

What about needing interchangeable lenses??? I need at least clear and the rose color. I have a strong scrip as well.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

snaqtime said:


> What about needing interchangeable lenses??? I need at least clear and the rose color. I have a strong scrip as well.


My Walmart glasses are a pretty light prescription, progressive lenses, and get darker in sunlight. I think the "auto shade" (if that's what they call it) can be had in rose or grey, I chose grey.

Can't recall anything at Walmart, or Kaiser HMO, that had interchangeable lenses.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

client_9 said:


> Take my advice, go to Zenni Optical , put the 50% yellow tint in one of the many sweet plastic frames, done.
> 
> My frames were 16 bucks!


I have a question about the 50% tint. Do you find it's too bright when you're riding out in the open in full sun?

I've never owned a yellow tint pair of glasses before and I'm on the fence about ordering one with 50% tint. I think it would be nice to have in the shaded woods. But, 20-30% of my riding is open field in full sun. I don't want to come back with a raging headache or anything.


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe a little bright but your eyes should adjust. I used to wear 50% yellow tint when flying (supposedly increased contrast and visibility - so I could see an asteroid coming toward my Cessna). They were kind of nice for outdoors stuff.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried putting prescriptions in Oakley M-frames? I just spoke with an Oakley dealer and it can be done. but it requires a cut-out since the M has a one piece lens. I'm just curious to see if anyone here has experience with it


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

scotteramey said:


> Maybe a little bright but your eyes should adjust. I used to wear 50% yellow tint when flying (supposedly increased contrast and visibility - so I could see an asteroid coming toward my Cessna). They were kind of nice for outdoors stuff.


Thank you, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

marpilli said:


> I have a question about the 50% tint. Do you find it's too bright when you're riding out in the open in full sun?
> 
> I've never owned a yellow tint pair of glasses before and I'm on the fence about ordering one with 50% tint. I think it would be nice to have in the shaded woods. But, 20-30% of my riding is open field in full sun. I don't want to come back with a raging headache or anything.


I tried a 50% green on that same frame from Zenni and it is a bit on the bright side outdoors, too bright for driving. I can still wear them comfortably midday outdoors. I also tried their 80% green on another pair of glasses and found it way more comfortable than the 50% green.


----------



## Alexander Ivashkin (May 22, 2012)

jeronimus said:


> I like how some people look good on the mountain with their fancy gear, and can't even climb or ride worth crap.


I agree with you absolutely jeronimus; but the thing is - you pay not only for the brand, but also for quality. I wouldn't scrimp on equipment protecting my eyes!
These cheap department store glasses can be fine if you use them for daily wear or while riding roads, but just imagine all the glass shards lodged in your eyeball after the unfortunate face crash...

I really like my Oakleys (with regular lenses); they also double as fashionable sunglasses for everyday wear.

As for the prescription - I ride without them (about -3 short-sighted); the lenses stress my eyes too much, I prefer to have them relaxed and natural.
Sometimes bash into things, but is able to see them more often than not  Discerning shapes of the obstacles by the shadows and contrast...


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I have some prescription oakleys as well and I just love them...I wear them even when Im not biking...I also have the lenses that change in the sun.


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

Just on a whim, I ordered a pair of glasses from Zenni Optical and I will say I am rather impressed. I got a pair that are half rimmed and with a slight yellow tint and the cost me under $50 delivered. 

I went with the yellow tint and half rim as they can serve as a back up pair to my Oakley Half Jackets. Very good inexpensive pair. Oakley's are not cheap. Looking at the bikeRX site that has been mentioned in this thread you will find that they can hit close to $500. If you are a .mil, fire or law enforcement officer, check out US Standard Issue. The prices offered to the professionals are huge and it cost me less for a set of prescription lenses than it would for a pair of Oakleys at a dealer.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

39dollarglasses.com has served me well. $80 shipped 2day Air, for a simple black plastic frame(the Broadway model btw) with Gray polycarbonate lenses. But you can choose from about 8 or 9 lens colors and other plastics and polarization too.

Broadway Sunglasses by 39DollarGlasses.com


----------



## Swampy79 (Aug 5, 2011)

We used Wiley X's Sunglasses, Goggles, Glasses, and Gloves - Tactical Impact Protection from Wiley X when I was in the Marine Corp. I know they can do prescription lenses because some guys in our unit had them.

I couldn't find the model online, I guess they've changed it up since then, but our's had a detachable clip interface right behind the hinge that allowed you to swap from either regular sunglass "legs" to a wrap-around sports band. The band was good and tight, turned them into a ventilated swimming goggle sort of deal.

I never had fogging issues either.


----------



## LALAW (Oct 30, 2007)

*Right on! for Rydon*

Hey, I have the Rudy Project Rydon and I LOVE them!!! Well worth the $180 I paid after the insurance paid their share.

TIP: I asked the optician to get me the Rudy Project Rydons glasses that were on sale on their web site. They tried to sell me the full price glasses, but I insisted I wanted the Rudy Project sale price. Saved me some serious $$.

They don't fog up. I can see better than ever! and the fit is incredibly comfortable. They never slip, even when I'm sweating and riding some really super technical terrain. Oh, and I love the transitions lenses. They adjust to light conditions very well and let me leave home in the daylight and return in the dark [night riding].

I used the Bolle Paroles with a clip in rx. adapter for years. That worked, but fogged a LOT in the winter. And there was twice as much lens surface to clean. I am so glad I switched.


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

I am a big fan of the prescription Oakley Hijinx. The persimmon lens is great in the changing light conditions of wooded singletrack. Expensive but worth it if you take care of them.

I got them on framesdirect.com.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 6, 2010)

*Progressive lenses*

Just got my first pair of progressive bifocals...
I need a strong prescript, 5.25 with 1.75 for close range..... that means thick lenses unless I go to a high index lens material.... I chose a 1.67 index.
Finally went to Sears optical for their $199 deal which ended up at $269 with the upcharges.... one of the best deals I could find locally. Here's what I got:
1.67 index lenses for a thinner lens profile.
Progressive 'techvu' lenses(how do these compare with other brands?) with AR anti-reflection coating:
TechVue
xtra $20 charge to polish lens edges for semi-rimless frames, purely cosmetic.

The bonus was a $149.99 2nd pair of polarized sunglasses with the same lenses....that's a screamin deal! I went with the brown tint.

Progressives.....Straight-ahead vision is fine, peripheral (upper) vision gets a little blurry.
Looking straight down is good for near objects, down-and-to-the side is also a little blurry and distorted.

Positives: good to regain some near/intermediate vision.
Negatives: Progressives seem to be lacking for down-view (trail use), and good peripheral vision.... would conventional bi-focals/unlined bifocals give me better field of view?

The transition line is critical. My everyday glasses are okay, but on the sunglasses I got, it's too high. While driving my Jeep, taillights and license plates in front of me are below the transition line... and blurry..... I'm taking those back for replacement.

I'm curious how others feel about progressives for trail use, and are single-vision preferred...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Just realized that I never replied to say what I bought. I wound up getting a pair of panlees from glassesusa.com. I used my fsa for them. They have the inner lens frame and 5 different colors if interchangeable outer lenses. My script is so strong that most bike specific glasses wouldn't work. I took these out on their first ride this past weekend. I used the light blue lenses. They were as good or better than my regular glasses. My only issue is that the temples are a little long and hit my helmet. This is fine unless my helmet shifts and moves them.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

what sort of script are you on? i'm pretty bat at -5.0 in both eyes :-/... glad my eyes don't mind contacts

being able to see while riding is a good thing though


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

The new Oakley Crosslink Switch is seriously tempting to me.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

admin said:


> Look around and start posting some discussions. Be sure to let us know of any errors or issues. It will take some getting used to the new format, so read through the FAQ to get aquainted with all the new features. Let us know if you come across any errors by posting them in this forum. Thanks everyone!
> 
> -Chris


-4.something in both eyes. I have pretty bad astigmatism. Most of the frames I saw were only good up to -3.0

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm -9.5 in my left eye, -5 in the right, which might be too much for even the panlees frames you posted. currently i wear regular glasses w/ my full face helmet, but for the local bmx track, i'd really like some goggles and/or glasses w/ a bit more protection. 

has anyone else tried a pair of sport glasses that work w/ such a high prescription?


----------



## ride_bikes (Oct 7, 2012)

client_9 said:


> From the NY Times:
> "Most optical stores have a huge markup on frames, in the range of 50 percent to 100 percent....
> ...the frames carry fat profit margins, the real money for the retailer is in the lenses. There the markup can be three to seven times the wholesale price."
> 
> ...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

The risk you run with ordering glasses online is that the pd is off or the frames don't sit right. Lenscrafters uses a computer fitting system now to make sure the lenses are lined up right.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried on every pair of Oakleys I could. For me, I could not find a pair that fit me comfortably. Bicyclerx.com recommended some frames. I went around town and tried on lots of glasses. My wife thought I was crazy. I ended up getting Tifosi Tempts and am extremely happy with their fit and function. Bicyclerx.com was great with the recommendations and communication.


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Dresdenlock said:


> I have some prescription oakleys as well and I just love them...I wear them even when Im not biking...I also have the lenses that change in the sun.


I got a pair of rx Oakley fast jacket xl last summer and they rock. I ordered rx transition lenses (clear with darkening in sunlight) not super dark but perfect for riding and then I ordered black polarized lenses for when I have my contacts in. The lenses switch super easy and Oakley rx lenses are no joke. Not cheap tho.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

I got mine at America's Best Eyeglasses Eyeglasses | Eyewear |Prescription Glasses & Frames | America's Best - the frames were $100 and the standard lenses were $60 - I opted for the impact resistant + polarized and I was out the door (with tax) for $202.

They are a sweet wrap designed for motorcycling.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Oakley Flak Jackets XL in G30 lens. The G30 is perfect in most light situations.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

I have been getting a lot of questions via PM - so I thought I would post some of the answers here.

These glasses are form a company called Liberty Sport (LIBERTY SPORT) and America's Best is my local distributor.

They are called the Biker Polarized

I have been riding quite a bit with them and they are super sweet!

I can see very well in very bright light and very low light.
The transitions between sun/shade is not noticeable at all
The curve in the lens is very clear and provides awesome peripheral
They fit well under my helmet (Freeride & Fullface) 
They are very light weight
They don't let in any wind
They don't move around
They don't collect sweat


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a pair of prescription Oakleys and will say they're great. Anyone that says you're only paying for the name hasn't tried them. I'm not saying they have the BEST optics or that you're not paying a bit for for the name but.........There is a difference with Oakleys. Everything is very crisp and clear through their lenses. Better than my regular everyday glasses. As a bonus, they are light and do not move around or slide down your nose no matter how sweaty you get.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Yes, sometimes there is a cost associated with a Name Brand - HOWEVER... When I started looking over a year ago - Oakley, Ray Ban, Oneal, Anette, and some of the others were in the range of $500 to $800 for a frame/lens combination!

Mine cost $202 out the door - and that's with the upgraded optics!

This means I can get a few new goodies for the bike and still have beer money left!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I went shopping and ended up with 3M branded safety glasses, they were $90 out the door at a local optometrist with polycarbonate lenses and amber tint. I actually like the way they look better than the sports glasses they offered, and they have a replaceable brow sweat sponge that's been working great so far.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

I second zenni ..cheap enough you can try it out. Worst case scenario you'll have a funky set if glasses for showering and water gun fights.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikegi (Feb 5, 2014)

So you know, Oakley is own by an Italian company name Luxotica and Smith is own by and Italian company name Safillo. Those brands have been acquired by these Italian companies for at least 6 years now. Just so you know.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

manmythlegend said:


> I second zenni ..cheap enough you can try it out. Worst case scenario you'll have a funky set if glasses for showering and water gun fights.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


I have been buying sunglasses, and glasses, from Zenni for years, they aren't the best glasses in the world, but for $30-50 I can get sunglasses!

These are my most recent purchase, and I really like them-put 80% gray lenses in:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

What frame model are those? ^^^

I like them and am due for another order from zenni.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

7444 Plastic Half-Rim Frame


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have narrow head.


----------



## Bender the offender (Aug 1, 2013)

I used my birth control glasses from the army for years. Just upgraded to liberty sports Morpheus II's and couldn't be happier. I got them at lens crafters, about $400 with all the options and protection plan. Liberty sports are as rugged as you are going to get, if you're looking for something super durable.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bender the offender said:


> I used my birth control glasses from the army for years. Just upgraded to liberty sports Morpheus II's and couldn't be happier. I got them at lens crafters, about $400 with all the options and protection plan. Liberty sports are as rugged as you are going to get, if you're looking for something super durable.


Haha! Birth Control Glasses. My union's vision plan offers us those. We call em Rapist Glasses. ALMOST no one takes the free ones.


----------



## markk2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I recommend Bolle prescription glasses. They're one of the very few companies that have higher base curve prescription lenses available allowing for good wrap around protection. I live in FL and wear them all year around. They're definitely better than regular tinted CR-39 prescription lenses as far as clarity and protection. The polarized type such as the Polarized Sandstone Bolle TRU Lens works best for me as far as relieving glare without being too dark. Polarized mirrored versions like the Polarized Cobaltz Bolle TRU Lens are best for FL sun. Also, the tint won't change towards red or fade after a summer in the sun.

Something like these are great: Bolle TRU Rx Snakes Anaconda Sunglasses FREE S&H 70146SV, 11057SV, 11672SV. Bolle Sport Prescription Sunglasses, Bolle Sport Prescription Sunglasses w/Single Vision Lenses, Bolle Prescription Sunglasses w/Single Vision Lenses.
Or, wire rimmed models like the Bolle Benton might provide more ventilation on some face shapes while still providing wrap around protection.

Also, my prescription is in the -5.50 range and you can't even tell they're prescription lenses.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Rudy's are nice if you have insurance to offset the cost. I wanted to like Oakleys, but they don't fit me well.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

the ones i bought are like this..

Protective sport glasses starting from $118

I can't find the exact color that i bought. they are ok, but i would love to have a single-lens pair. the temples on these hurt behind my ears and aren't very ergonomic. i'm thinking about using my dremel to thin them out and then plasti-dip them.

i primarily am using the yellow and brown lenses. the brown is still bright enough to be able to see in the woods, but dark enough so that the sun doesn't blind you.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I feel your pain of needing prescription glasses. I bit the bullet and purchased the Oakley Flak Jacket with Oakley prescription lenses and it was well worth it. They have many different lense darknesses and colors depending on the terrain you are in for example they have glasses specifically for golfing as the lenses make the green really pop.

Best of luck


----------



## jchua (Mar 5, 2014)

intheways said:


> Rudy's are nice if you have insurance to offset the cost. I wanted to like Oakleys, but they don't fit me well.


I can give out discount codes - let me know if someone might want to save 25% off and 10% on sale items...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

jchua said:


> I can give out discount codes - let me know if someone might want to save 25% off and 10% on sale items...


On Oakley's or Rudy's?

--
Stephen


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

jeronimus said:


> I just went to Walmart and saw those Liberty glasses. They look decent for the price, so I'll be getting them soon. Sure Oakley's and other high end brands are fine, but such a rip off since you're pretty much paying for the brand. Im an aggressive rider and dont really care about about anything other than functionality. I like how some people look good on the mountain with their fancy gear, and can't even climb or ride worth crap.


They are not a rip off. I have a friend who is a top firearms trainer works with LEO's Military and civilian. Just recently working with a student firing from within a vehicle the student's shot fragmented (w/glass too) back into my friend's face. He credits his Smith Optics for saving his vision (And he used to own nothing but Oakley)

What it comes down to .. what is your vision worth to you .. cheap glasses vs pay more for quality ?


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

I've warn glasses my whole life and I own a pair of the Liberty's and have had them going on my second year. I have abused them, I have crashed with them on, I have smashed my face with them on... I trust them... and being a programmer that makes his living with his eyes, that's saying g a lot.

Let me throw this out there also. I have owned several of the expensive glasses and was even sponsored by Arnette for several years and i can honestly say I can't tell a difference other than the price!


----------



## jchua (Mar 5, 2014)

drwx said:


> On Oakley's or Rudy's?
> 
> --
> Stephen


Rudy's - This is my personal code... "Shoot1426" you can use it...


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

jchua said:


> Rudy's - This is my personal code... "Shoot1426" you can use it...


The code works for the frame. Prescription lens aren't covered though, so while it would save $50 on the frame (not to be sneezed at) the full cost with lenses for me would still be close to $500...


----------



## jchua (Mar 5, 2014)

TheNormsk said:


> The code works for the frame. Prescription lens aren't covered though, so while it would save $50 on the frame (not to be sneezed at) the full cost with lenses for me would still be close to $500...


Go https://www.e-rudy.com/en/ then you have to click on the VIP on the upper right corner and type in the code... I believe they'll give you discount on the lenses..

Also, the discount code will give you additional 10% on sale items...

Message me if you have questions...ill try my best to answer..=)


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a pair of Nike Show X2 that are specificaly designed for riding (look more like road riding glasses) and they work great. This will be the first year that I will have prescription riding glasses as my vision on the trail has finally gotten to the point where I am starting to need it. I have run the X2 for years and they are comfortable, light weight, stay in place and best of all can come with multiple lens options (not quite as large as Oakley). Instead of paying for adedicated sunglassess specifically for this I can grab an insert for them that allows me to snap a prescription lens into the glasses and still retain the original lenses (polarized). Costs a bit extra to have the prescription lens insert made but with my FSA account I can make that happen come July 1!


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

back from the dead!

Anyone have thoughts on glasses that have a prescription insert? I know rudy and smith make some of these, and it appears that Shimano is getting into that game as well. I'd like something that has exchangeable tints, so it seems like an insert makes that easier.


----------



## ride_bikes (Oct 7, 2012)

zombinate said:


> back from the dead!
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on glasses that have a prescription insert? I know rudy and smith make some of these, and it appears that Shimano is getting into that game as well. I'd like something that has exchangeable tints, so it seems like an insert makes that easier.


As an eye doctor and a dealer of Rudy Rx eyewear, I can tell you that the insert can work very well but has some drawbacks. It makes the glasses relatively heavy and introduces additional potential for glare and reduced visual field.

I have a friend that I setup with the regular Rudy Rx lenses and he swears that he has never had better overall vision while riding. Others, however, do have trouble adapting to the steep base curve of the lenses.

The best setup IMO for riding is a good contact lens fit and non-Rx Rudys. With current daily disposable lenses and the right sunglasses, maximal field of vision and clarity is possible. I fit people all the time with contacts for specialty scenarios like riding, or other sporting events. A box of daily disposables might last all year in such a situation.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Doc I would love to do that but I can't stand the feel of the lenses. I tried them for 5-6 mos and could never get comfortable in them. I have an Astigmatism though. 


Sent from my hammock


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Paul.C said:


> Doc I would love to do that but I can't stand the feel of the lenses. I tried them for 5-6 mos and could never get comfortable in them. I have an Astigmatism though.
> 
> Sent from my hammock


Same thing for me. My astigmatism is so high that I can't get daily lenses. They typically have a really hard time getting them weighted and centered right as well, so I wind up having blurred vision every few times that i blink while lenses spin and recenter. I used to always get a contacts prescription when I did my regular exam. I stopped doing that a couple of years ago...I was wasting too many expensive boxes of contacts.

--
Stephen


----------



## livewr06 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a pair of prescription Carrera's and they work great in the sun. They have a brown lens so there are times when the terrain is a little indistinguishable.
I was thinking about going with a transitions pair in grey to give me better sight in the trees. 
Unfortunately, my prescription won't work with flak jackets or wrap around frames.
I also want something to go under a pair of goggles for going downhill.
I think i'll get something that can fit under a pair of OTG goggles.


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

Has anybody has tried prescription transition lenses for evening to night riding. I usually take off about 6:00pm and it is still bright out, but end up in total darkness around 8:00 or so. It would be nice to complete the ride in one pair of glasses. I've ordered from Zenni before and the product seems fine, just wondering about transition lenses. Thx


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

I wear prescription glasses with transition lenses in general


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## azokie (Jun 19, 2005)

tednugent said:


> I wear prescription glasses with transition lenses in general
> 
> Are you happy with them? Do the lenses go clear at night making it easy to see?


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been wearing glasses for a while now. My daily reading glasses are Oakley Coins and I'd been wearing them while riding. Doing that had been scaring the crud out of me as I knew that one unlucky crash and I'd be hosed. So this last week I got a set of Oakley Flack Jackets with progressive and transition lenses. So far I am very happy with them. No more worrying about destroying my primary glasses and the Flack Jacket lenses are large enough to keep out wind, dirt, bugs, and other debris. I'd like it better if the transitions got a bit darker in bright sunlight, but I figure its a fair trade-off to be clear for night riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

azokie said:


> tednugent said:
> 
> 
> > I wear prescription glasses with transition lenses in general
> ...


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

*Insert or No Insert?*

Hello All,

I have read through all the posts in this thread and would still like to hear comments from people who have tried prescription inserts with their sunglasses.

I ride mostly XC with road and cross mixed in. I will most likely be racing again next year. I tend to do a lot of night riding in the winter. I would also like to use my sunglasses for camping, kayaking, etc. I am currently using a pair of WileyX prescription sunglasses with no insert. I don't like them very much because they do not have an adjustable nosepiece and they tend to fog up, despite their "anti-fog" coating. I have also used a pair of Tifosi prescription sunglasses and these worked pretty well for me but also had a tendency to fog up. Prior to these pairs I used a cheapo Performance Bike brand pair of sunglasses with insert. These had a lot of problems fogging up and their durability was pretty limited. To my recollection I did not have any vision problems with the insert.

I am now considering a new pair, possibly with an insert. I would like to get a pair with interchangeable lenses. I am looking at Rudy Project, Tifosi, and Oakley.

A few particular concerns I have:
1. Vision (In particular is an insert really disruptive to good vision throughout the field of view?)
2. Fogging (Does a system with an insert fog easier than one without?)
3. Durability, especially considering resistance to scratching since I'm often riding through the trees and brush.
3. Price (Less of a concern, but I would prefer not to pay for multiple interchangeable prescription lenses if an insert performs just as well.)

Can anyone who has tried inserts compared to no inserts comment on the performance as described above for my intended use?

Thank You,
Dan


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

To hold my glasses on while I'm riding (and more importantly if I fall), I got a glasses strap that is one of the cheap (couple bucks) rubber tube kind. Rubber tube fits over the end of the glasses arm and is rubbery/sticky. Then I trimmed the tube so there is just enough play that I can tilt my head up and down without the glasses digging in.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Smith optics has lots of frame options for prescient ion. I loved mine and had no problems. Unfortunately for me, they flew ff my head and are at the bottom of lake in Thailand now.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ohmygato, you're dilemma is pretty common. I've been in the optical industry for 20 years and of course been riding even longer. From my experience, the most versatile Rx sunglasses are the ones with adapters. Rudy makes the best ones and the new Rx adapters fit majority of their frames as, so you can buy multiple pairs of frames/lenses and keep just one pair of adapter to interchange within them. They have adjustable nose pieces and temples as well. I've worn almost every pair out there since I get the hook up. Unfortunately, all wrap frames will fog up on you if you're just sitting around. Even if they have vents or anti-fog methods, you will need to ride or jog for the air to circulate for it to de-fog. My other favorites are Oakleys(no adaptors though). Just to add, I have no affiliation with these companies. I managed an optical shop in the past and had a chance to try a variety of frames and sunglasses. Hope that helps.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello Scottie,

Thank you for your comments. In your experience, are glasses with Rx adapters more prone to fogging or more difficult to manage when they do fog? Is the field of view significantly compromised with adapters? I tried a pair of Rudy Projects with adapters this weekend and did not see that the field of view was significantly compromised.

-Dan


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

There's no difference in terms of fogging when it has an adapter or not. Wrap sunglasses sit closer to the face and therefore are prone to fogging in cold temps. Most Rudys have adjustable nose pieces, adjust it so it sits slightly further from the face to add a little more air circulation to aid against fogging. The newer adapters are bigger now than before so field of vision is decent. People who have crazy peripheral vision might notice a little compromise.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Have used Smith and Oakley. Loved both. Both fogged. Never was an insurmountable issue. Last year my prescription got too thick for those brands to accommodate. Got hooked in to some Ray Bans. Just plain garden variety Ray Bans. Like the former wayfarer, but the new version. They are made of this great non-slip material. They don't fog and they don't slowly slide down my nose, even with my heavy lenses. They are awesome more than words can express. I will be using them from now on. Knock on wood.....


+1 on the "cheap" Ray Bans.

My prescription is coke-bottle thick. The non-slip frames and styling are excellent. Can't say enough good.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

ScottieM8 said:


> There's no difference in terms of fogging when it has an adapter or not. Wrap sunglasses sit closer to the face and therefore are prone to fogging in cold temps. Most Rudys have adjustable nose pieces, adjust it so it sits slightly further from the face to add a little more air circulation to aid against fogging. The newer adapters are bigger now than before so field of vision is decent. People who have crazy peripheral vision might notice a little compromise.


Thanks again for your input on this. Do you have any comments for or against the Tifosi Podium sunglasses with Rx adapter compared to Rudy Project Rydons with adapter?

The Tifosi Podium glasses fit me a bit better than Rudy Project Rydons. I have not tried the Rx adapter with the Tifosi line but it appears to be a bit smaller than the adapter from Rudy Project. I have an old pair of Tifosi Strada glasses that lasted almost 10 years so I am pretty confident in their durability. They are also a lot less expensive than the Rudys.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

ohmygato said:


> Thanks again for your input on this. Do you have any comments for or against the Tifosi Podium sunglasses with Rx adapter compared to Rudy Project Rydons with adapter?
> 
> The Tifosi Podium glasses fit me a bit better than Rudy Project Rydons. I have not tried the Rx adapter with the Tifosi line but it appears to be a bit smaller than the adapter from Rudy Project. I have an old pair of Tifosi Strada glasses that lasted almost 10 years so I am pretty confident in their durability. They are also a lot less expensive than the Rudys.


Tifosi are great for a "budget" riding sunglass. Rudy's cost more because of the better optics and are made in Italy. Fit is the most important factor so go with what's comfy. Plus, the Tifosi are a fraction of the price so if you break or lose them, it won't drain your wallet as much. Also mentioned a couple of post above, Raybans are great too but don't have the wrap that some people desire. That is also why Raybans don't fog as much. Folks with high Rx can't wear wrap sunglasses either so adapters are a nice alternative if they want to get into wrap sunwear.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

On somewhat of a related note to prescription eyewear, check out Todd Becker and his method for print pushing to strengthen the eyes. It's quite interesting. I've notice my vision is better for riding and other activities. No affiliation with him either. Just an eyeball geek


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

ScottieM8 said:


> Tifosi are great for a "budget" riding sunglass. Rudy's cost more because of the better optics and are made in Italy. Fit is the most important factor so go with what's comfy. Plus, the Tifosi are a fraction of the price so if you break or lose them, it won't drain your wallet as much. Also mentioned a couple of post above, Raybans are great too but don't have the wrap that some people desire. That is also why Raybans don't fog as much. Folks with high Rx can't wear wrap sunglasses either so adapters are a nice alternative if they want to get into wrap sunwear.


That is interesting you mention that fogging issue. I do recall a prior pair of wrap sunglasses with inserts fogging up more than my non-wrap shades. It became debilitating at times during the winter when humidity was very high.

Do you have a preferred anti-fog method you recommend? I used to use Cat Crap but can't find it any more.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

I remember Cat Crap. Stuff is alright but you just have to reapply often. I also recall it can smear a little with special coated lenses. Pretty sure it's still available online. I also like the Spy suns that had the scoop design for anti fog properties. It circulates enough air while riding or jogging to de-fog fairly quickly. The model I have from Spy with the scoop vent is the Qunata. They don't make a lot with the scoop vents like before. How high is your Rx BTW. I could recommend a few options if your Rx is below -3.00 diopter.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

ScottieM8 said:


> I remember Cat Crap. Stuff is alright but you just have to reapply often. I also recall it can smear a little with special coated lenses. Pretty sure it's still available online. I also like the Spy suns that had the scoop design for anti fog properties. It circulates enough air while riding or jogging to de-fog fairly quickly. The model I have from Spy with the scoop vent is the Qunata. They don't make a lot with the scoop vents like before. How high is your Rx BTW. I could recommend a few options if your Rx is below -3.00 diopter.


Yeah I am at -2.00 sphere, -.25 cylinder, 176 axis right eye; -2.50 sphere, DS cylinder, 0 axis left eye.

A few "must haves" - adjustable nosepiece and earpieces, manageable fogging, interchangeable lenses, wrap style/no rims on bottom.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

ohmygato said:


> Yeah I am at -2.00 sphere, -.25 cylinder, 176 axis right eye; -2.50 sphere, DS cylinder, 0 axis left eye.
> 
> A few "must haves" - adjustable nosepiece and earpieces, manageable fogging, interchangeable lenses, wrap style/no rims on bottom.


Your Rx will accommodate a large variety of sunglasses. Rudy Project Rydon and Magster have the most adjustability on the nose and ear pieces. Quality is top notch also. Tifosis are a great value if you are on a budget. Both will meet your needs.

PS Rudy's have sales on their site all the time.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had Rudys in the past but now have Oakley Bottle Rockets and love em. Transition lens so I don't have to swap em out. Never had a fogging issue. No lateral distortion. Good peripheral clearance. They also shed sweat well without blotting/streaking. Best to order thru your optometrist because mine came back +1 diopter and had to be returned. Once fixed tho they've been superb. Only complaint about eyeglasses in general is how expensive they are. You can get lasik for nearly same cost!


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

I agree on the cost of eyewear; it can get pretty ridiculous. I am currently wearing the Jawbone or currently renamed Racing Jacket and love them. The lenses are vented so it helps with fogging. Ohmygato wanted something with adjustable nose and earpieces and that's why I recommended the Rudys.


----------



## scoobaroo (May 11, 2015)

ohmygato said:


> Yeah I am at -2.00 sphere, -.25 cylinder, 176 axis right eye; -2.50 sphere, DS cylinder, 0 axis left eye.
> 
> A few "must haves" - adjustable nosepiece and earpieces, manageable fogging, interchangeable lenses, wrap style/no rims on bottom.


Consider Adidas as well. I have a pair of the Evil Eye Halfrim XS and have been satisfied with them so far.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a pair of Rudy Projct Apaches with transition lenses that I've been wearing fort the last 7 years. Great glasses with prescription lenses (-1.5 sphere for me), wrap and adjustable temples and nosepiece. The only reason I'm thinking of changing them is cuz I'm not to crazy about the style anymore. Looking into Julbo, who also do prescription lenses. Only drawback i see is that the lenses don't start at clear for nite riding.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm currently using Smith pivlocks with their Rx adapter and am quite happy with them. Cost was about 50 for the sunglasses with three lenses, 50 for the adapter and 70 for Polycarbonate rx lenses. They work great for skiing as well.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Fwiw, the original cheapo panlees glasses that I bought have worked out OK. With that said, I'm getting a new exam sooner or later and will be getting new riding glasses. I thought about just shooting lasers at my eyes and getting LASIK so that I can wear any sunglasses.

--
Stephen


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Been studying this thread, figured I'd give a revive. 

I'm looking for Rx Oakley Flak Jackets. I've been to Framesdirect.com and SportRX.com. Just wondering if anyone had other suggestions for building the Rx lenses before I pull the trigger. SportRX will but I'm not sure if FramesDirect will build the lenses without frames. I've got a line on some new Flaks w/ Prizm Trail lenses. It would appear, none of the builders give you the original lenses that come with the Oakleys even though they charge you the same retail as everyone else. Figure I'll farm them out to someone that can use them when I get the Rx lens.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

Oakley Enduro frames have an excellent shape ensuring both horizontal and vertical visibility and the curve around eliminating glare. If you ride with your head tilted down, you can still see the road ahead instead of staring into the frame. I tried sooo many frames before and nothing comes close to the Enduro design. You'll need to check which companies make this style of frame.


----------



## bicyclebillpdx (Feb 5, 2011)

Sport rx is the one. They actually do the work for several of the other online shops. I found that out after getting my glasses drop shipped from there. I've gone through several different sets with them, and my latest were factory prescription oakleys through them. They recommended paying the little extra because they said Oakley made lenses are superior quality.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely sticking with the Oakley made Rx lenses. I'm not seeing any savings by going elsewhere and I have talked with them (SportRx). I have the frames and they'll supply the lenses since Flaks are such a popular item, they'll just send them without needing the frames in hand.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought my Oakley Gascan (small) from prescriptionsunglassesuk.com, and am very impressed with the optics (oakley made rx). The frame itself has no grip/rubber whatsover, so careful if you use them riding (they're my casual pair). The company had good service and a decent price.

I need a new pair, and am tempted to go with smartbuyglasses.ch (i live in Switzerland). Anyone have experience here? Google shows mixed reviews...


----------

